# help me with my PowerUP! Case!!!



## magnus28 (Dec 30, 2007)

please help.. I need to contact PowerUP!

I recently purchased a powerup 2559 black case ( the one with the huge 250mm side case fan).

the fan controller doesn't work and it only runs at one speed. the dimmer switch on the fan does nothing. i've tried searching for PowerUp for days on the internet.. any help would be appreciated in regarding how to contact this manufacturer.


----------



## Kursah (Dec 30, 2007)

Why don't you contact whom you purchased it from if the vendor has some sort of RMA/Return policy.

I've never heard of PowerUp! as a Case MFG....and quite a few brands have used taht 250mm side fan now. Was there no documentation with contact numbers, websites and such?

Edit: I've found some vendors that sell their products but seems no contact information to the mfg themselves. I'll see if I can find some info for ya.


----------



## Kursah (Dec 30, 2007)

Well something is a little fishy..I can find companies by that name, but it seems none that produce PC cases along with the other stuff they mfg.

Did you get the case new or used? Contact the place you purchased it from, maybe they can direct you better.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 30, 2007)

Kursah said:


> Well something is a little fishy..I can find companies by that name, but it seems none that produce PC cases along with the other stuff they mfg.
> 
> Did you get the case new or used? Contact the place you purchased it from, maybe they can direct you better.



+1 on ... I could find everything PowerUP through Tigerdirect.com and Msn or stuff like that.. but when it came to the website it self.. it was just blank... I don't quite understand it..


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 30, 2007)

Cold Storm said:


> +1 on ... I could find everything PowerUP through Tigerdirect.com and Msn or stuff like that.. but when it came to the website it self.. it was just blank... I don't quite understand it.. if you can give us your computer make, and maybe then we can find it...



yea, it's like they don't exist.
i would say you're SOL.
next time try to buy from a more reputable company.


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 30, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> yea, it's like they don't exist.
> i would say you're SOL.
> next time try to buy from a more reputable company.



 reputable?? Try one that exists


----------



## Polaris573 (Dec 30, 2007)

Where did you buy this case?


----------



## DR.Death (Dec 30, 2007)

they have a web site because i have a shitty case from them but at moment i cant remember it i will go look for it


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 30, 2007)

DR.Death said:


> they have a web site because i have a shitty case from them but at moment i cant remember it i will go look for it



  If you can find it...


----------



## DR.Death (Dec 30, 2007)

mine is a powmax so i don't know if they have a site


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 30, 2007)

DR.Death said:


> mine is a powmax so i don't know if they have a site



like we have said.. it don't exist!!!


----------



## DR.Death (Dec 30, 2007)

have u looked on the box or the manual that came with it for a address or site or e-mail


----------



## Namslas90 (Dec 30, 2007)

Buyers of PowerUp products are to use Fixya.com for customer support.

http://www.fixya.com/support/power_up/pc_cases


----------



## erocker (Dec 30, 2007)

I think this guy somehow thought TPU was affiliated with powerUP.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 30, 2007)

The god of manuals found it out! lol


----------



## magnus28 (Dec 30, 2007)

thanks for all the replies guys. Yes I thought the site was affiliated with the product. I bought the case from Tigerdirect.ca.

The case came with nothing but some screws and spacers.

I phoned tigerdirect and they didn't know who to contact or if they had a website. they directed me to the company who fixes ULTRA and POWERUP for them, and they didn't have any info on the company. it's like the MFG doesn't exist! Even though they make cases,fans,power supplies,etc... 

the huge 250mm side fan has 2 sets of wires coming from it, black and red from the fan, and yellow and black coming from the fan controller. I plugged both into the 4pin power supply cables. the min/max adjuster on the fan doesn't change the speed, nor does the fan register as a system fan. I can't tell the RPM's of the thing, and it spins very slow and doesn't move alot of air.

I would like to have the thing serviced, but I don't know who to send it to. If I try tigerdirects return policy, i'll have to send them back the whole case.. I just want the fan fixed.

or figure out how to get more juice going to it so it spins faster.


----------



## Namslas90 (Dec 30, 2007)

There are BIOS option that may solve the fan problem, give of some system specifications and maybe we can help.
it may be that you just need better fans.


----------



## magnus28 (Dec 31, 2007)

*specs? no problem!*

Windows XP PRO (UWIN EDITION)

Athlon 64 3200+ 2.01 GHZ
2 GB PC3200 ram
MSI K8N NEO-4 Mobo 
EVGA GeForce 7900 KS 256MB
Western Digital 250 GB SATA
450 Watt PSU

Case: PowerUP! 2559

Fans: 2x 120mm (front and rear)
        1x 80mm (mounted next to GPU)
        1x 250mm (side fan with non-working fan controller)


I thought that if your fan controller is not functioning that the fan would run at max speed, but it seems to be Very slow despite the fact that big fans spin slower than smaller ones.

any other specs? just ask


----------



## magnus28 (Dec 31, 2007)

the board had a tiny tiny fan to cool the northbride, but i removed it because it stopped working.. i'm interested to know if I can increase the voltage going to the fan.. it currently is set to work on 12V


----------



## Namslas90 (Dec 31, 2007)

Do the fans connect with three or four pins.  If they have a fan controll wire you can cut it so they are on full speed.   You can also plug them directly into a 4 pin molex connector with an adapter and they will be on Full speed.  Any idea what the specs of the fans are, maybe they are at full speed?

Look at BIOS options for "Cool N Quiet" and disable it.  that should put all fans on full.


----------



## magnus28 (Dec 31, 2007)

*fans*

the two 120's are 2 pin,, i say that because the white socket that connects to the power supply wires only has 2 pins inside it, but they have 4 holes.

the 1 80mm plugs directly into the board so it has a built in sensor.

the 250mm has 2 pairs of wires comming from it.

-red and black comming from the fan

-yellow and black comming from the controller.

I don't know which wire to cut on the controller LOL!

I tried just plugging in the fan without the controller being plugged in... it runs but at the same speed as with the controller also plugged in.

i'm just concerned about the big fan..

i'll try to upload the image of the fan


----------



## magnus28 (Dec 31, 2007)

*case img*


----------



## brainpup (Jan 1, 2008)

*Phone # for Power Up Case*

Happy New Year, ....I have a Silver 2526 Power Up ATX mid Tower Case, ( that I bought from Tiger Direct a year ago in a barebones kit, got one for my boss too), it has an 80mm fan on the clear sided window also and my fan speed controller worked fine from the included cool & quiet software. But I've replaced it with a multicolored LED and it has a fan speed switch of its own that i just routed the liitle wire thru the grill so that I can change it manually.
I've never had a problem with my case so I've never looked for their website, but I did look at TD's site just to be helpful and when I clicked on some Power Up products under thier warranty, which is short, I found this Phone # 1-888-777-9700. Todays New Years so they were closed. but give it a try tommorow.
Hope it helps ya fix ur problem, have ya thought of getting a new Fan for your case, maybe its the fan controller on the fan and not your software, their cheap enuf to replace ?


----------

